# Miami exotics?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Peacock Bass, Mayan Cichlids in the canals that run along side Alligator Alley (I-75). Peacocks, snakeheads and probably others in most of the canals just about any where in Broward or Miami-Dade County. Clown Knife Fish in Lake Ida (along with Peacock Bass). Good luck.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most of your targets are really good fly rod species (and they range from small panfish all the way up to fish that will really test a fly rod..). The clown knife fish, though, is going to be really tough. Not hard to find (lake Ida is full of them) but I've never heard of any caught on fly. Except for one of my anglers who resorted to using shiners - with his fly rod... 

Good luck, every canal, nearly every small (or not so small) pond - they all have exotics now... The absolutely best fishing is probably in neighborhood lakes and ponds that don't have any boat ramps to access them - and all of the fishing is in someone's backyard... For a beginner... I'd be scouting places where two or more canals meet, where's culverts that join a land-locked small lake and a nearby canal - or in any places that have flood-control dams.... 

Good luck, and post up a report when you (even a saw them but they wouldn't bite report... )...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Snakeheads are not usually found in Miami yet, pretty much Broward County, from I-595 and North. KlownKnife fish are even further North N. Broward and Palm Beach County.
For an assorted bag of Ciclid and Pacu variety the further South in Miami you get the better.
Red Tail Catfish, Arowana, never heard of any being caught
Arapaima, supposedly a dead one was seen somewhere on the South West side of the state, not sure if any have been caught alive.
You could add Midas Ciclid to your list.

Peacock Bass, Oscars, and a variety of Cicild are pretty much everywhere that is fresh water in Dade & Broward County.

If time is limited you may want to consider a guide.. look up Hai Truong SoFlo Ciclids, He specializes in exotics in Dade County (Miami), is a foot soldier which is the best way to target a variety, and he will put in the effort to get you on the fish.


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Here’s a guide that fishes LakeIda and canals around DelrayBeach. Half days don’t end until you catch....Great guy and rates! He uses shiners but I always fly fish too.








Bass fishing | United States | Captain Skips Bass and Exotics Charters


Love fishing? Captain Skips Bass and Exotics Charters will take you on a fishing trip of a lifetime! Book your fishing adventure now!




www.bassandexoticscharters.com




if you get up that way stop buy 15th Street Resturant and feed the tarpon.


----------

